# Enneagram relationships



## ellominero18 (Jan 30, 2012)

So I took the enneagram a few times and I am a 4w5-6w7-1w9 idk whether i'm a sx/sp or a sx/so lol maybe both. I am also an E/INFP with a moderate F. I hear that type 4s should engage in relationships with type 6's in the enneagram, but what would be the complete tritype with wings that would match mine?


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

TL;DR: not a goddamn matchmaking service.

I don't believe in there being a "best type" outta the enneagram for anyone (unless it's a fetish or something). It's all just motivations / preferences instead of guaranteed behavior. Besides, 6's are notorious for being all over the place with their MBTI types. Therefore individual 6's will probably have widespread difference in how their perceive things. So where's the reasoning behind this?

Although you might be more suited to someone who isn't sx last in their stacking - in case they focus too much on the other 2 areas and neglect your intimacy needs (when they're not at their best).

Guess there's always this thread if you must: http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-forum-individualist/8070-type-four-compatibility.html


----------



## ellominero18 (Jan 30, 2012)

ohh si? ute e un bacano. y de lo duro. thanks B


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

People vary so widely, even people who share the same tritype. Although there seems to be some evidence that there are more likely pairings of enneagram types, in my experience it just depends on the type of person someone is and less about what their enneagram type is.


----------

